# Duda sobre Lift Ground en amplificador



## Laautii (Abr 21, 2011)

Bueno, básicamente quisiera saber para que sirve el tal llamado lift ground (separador de masa) que tengo en mi amplificador. 

Ya que tiene una perilla con dos posiciones, las cuales supongo (ya que no tienen etiqueta) que activan o desactivan el lift ground de mi amplificador.

Y en en posicion me conviene dejarlo?

Muchas gracias


----------

